# Live rock - coraline algae?



## devong (May 30, 2008)

About how long would it take for live rock to develop coraline algae?

My live rock has some brown algae growing on it, and read a few threads that said this is not necessary a bad thing, but natural. Is there anything I can do to help the coraline algae develop faster, my tank is about 1 1/2 mths old, so still new, 47G, I know i need to upgrade my lighting. What about purple up?


----------



## DJOstrichHead (Feb 29, 2008)

everything i've heard is mixed on purple up. corraline grows best when it is helped to move around the tank. scrape some off rocks that have it already or point a powerhead straight at it and that will help to move it around the tank to spread


----------

